# Civil Service Exam 5/19 Q&A Thread....



## Gil

How did ya do, questions, answers and comments.....


----------



## AdamJ1984

I think the hardest part for me was finding a comfortable seating arrangement in those 2nd grade desks.


----------



## FordMustang

The pencil sharpener was busted. Clock didn't work, and second graders can draw better then me.


----------



## bgwin

Parking at North Quincy was a free for all, and I was there an hour early. Other than that the test wasn't too hard. I loved hearing conversations of people (I'm 21 and this was my first CS test) thinking they would have a job all lined up by September and other silly banter that was going on.


----------



## benike84

I just don't understand how the last two sections are going to be graded. There are no right or wrong answers.


----------



## wryman

It was the same at Quincy. "Hey, who are you puttin down for towns?" " I'm gonna be workin for Scituate...". " I here that so and so will be retiring 7. So I'll be in by Nov.". " Oh I'm good friends with the chief so I have the job." And the best was, " I'm a vet and my girlfriends father is a retired 
Lt. in Weymouth, so I'll be in the next academy" This was all standing in line!!! So many people think that all you have to do is TAKE the test and have a job. GET A CLUE PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## AdamJ1984

I didn't hear too much of the shinanigans because I was way back in line towards the end, so I am sure people were talking. I too wonder about the 2nd and 3rd sections of the exam, I answered truthfully so hope that all works out. Good luck to everyone who took it, but just not those who are for the same towns as I, LOL.


----------



## Guest

Not to rub it in, but it sure was nice sleeping-in this morning, for the 17th consecutive time. :mrgreen:


----------



## SargeLorenzo

I was mandated to stay at work for an extra shift last minute, no excuses, no way out. Luckily HRD is letting me reschedule. Thank God.


----------



## wryman

Delta784 said:


> Not to rub it in, but it sure was nice sleeping-in this morning, for the 17th consecutive time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

SargeLorenzo said:


> I was mandated to stay at work for an extra shift last minute, no excuses, no way out. Luckily HRD is letting me reschedule. Thank God.


That's why you have sick time.


----------



## SargeLorenzo

Delta784 said:


> That's why you have sick time.


I'm on my 1st week out of training. What vacation? What sick time? You're bangin' in sick already?! Seniority my ass, I'm 2nd to last in the whole joint. At least it's all working out.


----------



## Guest

SargeLorenzo said:


> I'm on my 1st week out of training. What vacation? What sick time? You're bangin' in sick already?! Seniority my ass, I'm 2nd to last in the whole joint. At least it's all working out.


They'll be pissed enough when you leave for a civil service PD in a few months, might as well condition them for it now. :mrgreen:


----------



## RCS

benike84 said:


> I just don't understand how the last two sections are going to be graded. There are no right or wrong answers.


I was thinking they will probably assign a value for each answer, since really there is no right or wrong answer, rather some answers are better than others. It reminded me some what of the Myers Briggs Type Indicator test, that is about the closest comparison I personally could come up with.

What I liked about the test was the picture you have to study is gone. What I disliked was 368 questions.


----------



## wolf9848

Yea I'm defiently wondering how the 2nd and 3rd part will be scored. Way different from the 2005 test.


----------



## wgciv

RCS said:


> What I liked about the test was the picture you have to study is gone. What I disliked was 368 questions.


Wait until you take the psych exam.. if you are fortunate enough to be considered by a P.D., and I hope you are.


----------



## HPD104

SargeLorenzo said:


> I was mandated to stay at work for an extra shift last minute, no excuses, no way out. Luckily HRD is letting me reschedule. Thank God.


Way for someone at your work to step up and take the shift for ya.


----------



## CJIS

I was at Quincy High . We had to stand outside in the rain before the test. Lucky it was only a mist and I was in the front of the line. We sat in the Cafeteria and I had the window seat with a Rat hole and a bunch of old moldy and crusty French fries on the window sill. In all I thought I did very well, but who knows. There were 45 questions in part I. I have no idea how they will grade Parts II and III. I just answered as truthfully as possible. The "unsure" bubbles became "maybe/sometimes" bubbles for me.


----------



## NytroCop

Definitely an interesting test. Granted I wish they saved the psych eval for after you've been considered for the position (after duly passing, and doing very well on, the written) rather than lumping it into main event, so to speak. I love how they asked the same question quite literally 5 times in 3 pages. I'll never figure out why they did it this way but, whatever. Hopefully I did well and hopefully the cards fall in my favor at some point.

AJ


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I noticed the same question a few times as well. I'm guessing that they're looking for you to answer differently the second time around, making you look like a whack-job maybe?? Trickyyyyyy...


----------



## sparksbj774

Plymouth, Hyde Park, Quincy, Carver, Fall River, Where did every one take it?


----------



## AdamJ1984

Haverhill


----------



## RodneyFarva

Worcester


----------



## MPDReserve

benike84 said:


> I just don't understand how the last two sections are going to be graded. There are no right or wrong answers.


The second part is a much shorter version of what the actual psych test is like if any of you end up taking that. They look at questions to see if you contradict yourself and what kind of mentality you have and if that is in line with what the test makers believe to make a good PO. The third part will be looked at to see how you are as an employee and person so that they can see how you may work out as an employee and coworker. Also, your answers for the 3rd part may be given to the PD that interviews you if they request the information so that they can ask you about your answers. Hopefully you were all honest because you don't want to say something different in an interview than what you said on the test, because when they read your original answer back to you, then you have more explaining to do.


----------



## tigerwoody

RPD is right on the money....and most of the questions were the same, just reworded to check for consistancy and integrity. we will be asked the same third sections questions during the interviews.


----------



## Foxy85

both parts II and III, I believe they are looking for consistency....and Honesty....

Part III had questions concerning if you're late for work and how often, and how many unexcused absences you had in high school.....

I'm guessing that at least 1/3 of the test takers actually put answers down as to what the they THOUGHT the departments wanted to hear....

E.g.; those of you who claim they got all A's in high school, never once showed up late for work, donate 30 + hours to the community each month, never call out sick, work harder than your co/workers, never get back late from breaks etc......are going to be flagged as liars....or SUPER DUPER employees......

I think honestly will play a big part in the III section, as there is no real way to weight some of those questions.....


----------



## TripleSeven

I must say I was impressed with the Worcester testing location. After taking the two previous exams in Quincy, I recall the parking nightmares and waiting in the 15 mile long line outside for an hour. At Worcester, I parked about 30 yards from the front door, sat in the cafeteria for less than 5 minutes before I was assigned a room. No lines, no complaints... was a lot better than i expected!


----------



## Macop

Hey delta I wish I could have slept, I had dayshift, lol.


----------



## MPDReserve

Some of these posts are interesting because I believe that we all signed saying that we would not discuss the content with anyone....


----------



## AdamJ1984

Foxy85 said:


> E.g.; those of you who claim they got all A's in high school, never once showed up late for work, donate 30 + hours to the community each month, never call out sick, work harder than your co/workers, never get back late from breaks etc......are going to be flagged as liars


Well, what if most of the above WAS true? That person shouldn't be looked at as suspicious but maybe an honest to God hard working and dedicated individual.


----------



## MPDReserve

They want you high school transcripts as part of the background investigation. If you got all A's and said it, your fine. If you lied and they call you on it and you lie again, say goodbye to that town.


----------



## badgebunny

Good luck to all who took the test today!


----------



## CJIS

I noticed that too the same question more than once. They re-word it a bit so it makes it tricky. I tried to stay consistent. I messed up a few times on that section by skipping a question so I had to go back and fix 3 or 4 of them because of the missed one.


----------



## union1

This year was the first time I took it without needing to take it and I really must say. It wasnt as much of a circus as years past. I think it was a far more reputable test.


----------



## MPDReserve

I didn't need to take it either but I was curious what the new test was like. I think that this one has been the easiest one so far. I can't believe how much relevant stuff they did away with.


----------



## Redleg13D

Well, to avoid "talking about the exam's specifics"

An example of the type of the 224 (literally) questions that made up Part 2 (of which I think there was really only about 5-7 basic questions asked 20+ times each). This is for those out there that didn't endure the ordeal this morning...

A-Strongly Disagree
B-Disagree
C-Unsure
D-Agree
E-Strongly Agree

1. You like apples.
2. You hate apples.
3. You do not like apples.
4. You do not hate apples.
5. You like red apples.
6. You like red hats.
7. You like the red sox.

There was not much in the way of "skill testing" except how to BS your way through a test... Good Job EB Jacobs!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

I took the joke at the Atlantic Middle School in Quincy. I parked in the North Quincy T lot as well dodging a few cars crossing Hancock Street. I love taking the test in Quincy never a problem for parking. As I walked down to the school there were cars parked everywhere. Not because there was a parking problem but a walking problem.

The exam started at 12:00pm because they ran out of proctors to administer the exam, half didnt show up. The proctors had to run two classes at a time.

Doing well on the exam will show who really is qualified for the job NOT!!
Oh bye the way our proctor told us not to fill out the exam date area of the answer sheet. Anyone else told to do this?


----------



## Foxy85

Redleg hit the nail right on the head.....It was same questions reworded, to basically se eif people are consistent.....Without repeating an exact question, lot of the questions had to do with social interaction/skills.....I took the UMass Amherst test a couple of weeks ago as well as the CS today....The UMass test is based off the old CS style exam, and seemed a lot more relevant to police work....

Even the Written abilities section of the test was the same 4 style questions....just different scenarios.....


----------



## SolObsession

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Doing well on the exam will show who really is qualified for the job NOT!!
> Oh bye the way our proctor told us not to fill out the exam date area of the answer sheet. Anyone else told to do this?


 Parts II and III show who is qualified in telling the same story over and over by being honest. Yes, I was told not to fill out the exam date which worried me also but am glad to hear that you were told the same. I took the test at Springfield Central High.


----------



## Sgt K

I'm getting an eye ache! Can't wait until another two years pass so we can read 6 weeks of pre and post dribble!


----------



## that guy

Who cares I'm as sure of my test score as i am about my mom's sexuality


----------



## NytroCop

the question is... which do you care more about?


----------



## uspresident1

Anyone know when the results come back???


----------



## SargeLorenzo

HPD104 said:


> Way for someone at your work to step up and take the shift for ya.


There seemed to be absolutely _no one_ left, especially since I was working in the nut house. Plenty of overtime here.


----------



## MPDReserve

uspresident1 said:


> Anyone know when the results come back???


The results usually come back the end of july or august. Then, the list is available and active the beginning of november.


----------



## goodieblueshoe

Took the test in Worcester - waiting time in auditorium about 10 mins, desks were small and too close to each other, moderator was professional and approachable, and the test - ... I know I messed up on a couple but on a whole, I did well. The honesty questions were over kill though.


----------



## SinePari

I only took the 2001 CS exam, and the 2002 MSP exam. The written exam is the smallest of the 7 or so steps in the process. IMO the oral exam is the most important, and it's where people can rise or fall. 

When I was in line back then, I heard the same crap as others mentioned. "I'm this and I know so-and-so, I'm Joe war hero" etc. People are way too cocky and arrogant right in the beginning. If you're standing in line with the rest of them, you are NOT guaranteed anything.

Good luck to those who earn everything they get.


----------



## misconceived

Took it in Revere. I do believe I was with the most moronic bunch in the greater Boston area.

Did you guys know that East Boston is still considered Boston??](*,) 
How the f**k do you not know that? Some assclown thought that he couldn't select Boston for residency preference since he lives on the "otherside" of the tunnel. 

Oh and for all the meatheads that were bitching about the Trooper not letting them in with their hats.... Read your f**king notice to appear.


----------



## redsox03

AdamJ1984 said:


> Well, what if most of the above WAS true? That person shouldn't be looked at as suspicious but maybe an honest to God hard working and dedicated individual.


+1. Like the Questions that said how many times have you not gone to work because you didnt fell like it? For me it was honestly 0 times. The Army doesnt let you "call in". I honestly answered 0 to a bunch of questions simply because of the military. If I had a regular job Im sure I would of called in sick or yelled at my boss, and so on.


----------



## hockeyman4

guys ull love this one.... i ask the kid behind me what he is going to chose for his other departments and he said im def puting boston and state police i def wanna be a statie hahaha

someone said late july or august for results... but last year they did not come back to september... and this year for everyone that turned 21 after the last day of application deadline and on the day of the test will be able to take it in september .. so what do u guys think will we have the wait till after that to get our results ?


----------



## redemption05

I thought the test as a whole was easy but I wonder how civil service is going to grade the work styles questionnaire and life experience summary. How can they grade a question that asks about your level of paticipation in extracurricular activites as being right or wrong?


----------



## Sgt K

I realize that Civil Service changed the format this year and added the banding system of scoring. What I didn't know was that they sent monitors out into the parking lot of each testing site. Apparently, they checked all of the vehicles in the lots and copied down the registrations. If a person drove a Crown Vic whacker mobile to the test he/she will get two points subtracted from the overall grade. If there was an orange or dayglo green jacket on a hanger in the backseat window, another point was taken away. Talk about changes? Some folks are going to get a big surprise in September!


----------



## bean6180

Personally, I had a tough time with the Life experience portion. My current job allows me to show up "roughly on time" I don't have a shift job, I come in at an approximate time, do my work, and then leave when I have my work done, even if that means staying late. .. so I had a tough time trying to figure out how to honestly answer the "% of time I'm late for work", and "# of days per month I'm late." ... *shrug* We'll see! 

Good luck all.


----------



## Macop

SgtK, you just being a wise guy, right, lol.


----------



## no$.10

They should have subtracted points for: wearing "police" shirts, pajamas, slippers, sweat pants etc.; bringing drinks, showing up late, not bringing the right material, smoking outside, bringing CANDY, being dropped off/picked up by your parents, having your girlfriend/boyfriend wait outside the whole time (yes, I am serious)...


----------



## Mitpo62

Why would anyone pay all that $$$ to take this exam, yet not need to? inch:


----------



## new guy

Sgt K said:


> I realize that Civil Service changed the format this year and added the banding system of scoring. What I didn't know was that they sent monitors out into the parking lot of each testing site. Apparently, they checked all of the vehicles in the lots and copied down the registrations. If a person drove a Crown Vic whacker mobile to the test he/she will get two points subtracted from the overall grade. If there was an orange or dayglo green jacket on a hanger in the backseat window, another point was taken away. Talk about changes? Some folks are going to get a big surprise in September!


I also heard that they deducted points for anyone who wore any type of police, sheriff, or HOC sweatshirt, polo, or pullover. Those who actually wore their department issued "eight pocket," pants and jump boots were an automatic failure and banned from all future tests and considerations LOL.


----------



## AdamJ1984

To be honest, the people I saw wearing those types of clothes looked the most pathetic in my eyes. I call them TGWB's, that's trademarked by me, it stands for Tough Guy Wanna Be. Anyways, love this topic, alot of hilarity in it.


----------



## Mitpo62

AdamJ1984 said:


> To be honest, the people I saw wearing those types of clothes looked the most pathetic in my eyes. I call them TGWB's, that's trademarked by me, it stands for Tough Guy Wanna Be. Anyways, love this topic, alot of hilarity in it.


Well, in its simplified form I prefer "creamah!" inch:


----------



## MPDReserve

Mitpo62 said:


> Why would anyone pay all that $$$ to take this exam, yet not need to? inch:


I registered for the test before my captain told us that reserves are already hired and do not need to keep taking it. So, since the money was already spent, I figured I would take the test for the hell of it and to see what the new test was like.

Anyone in a similar position remember that if your still waiting in 2 years so you don't make the same mistake I did...(unless you want to try a different town)


----------



## xdivineknightx

Oh crap...they verify the answers from the third section??? I was honest about everything EXCEPT things dealing with high school. My mom had cancer and i worked full time during school so i skipped school a lot to work, and ended up dropping out of school and got my GED. I know for a fact that if i told them i got all F's and tons of absences then that would lower my score...shit. I don't think high school experience should affect your chances of a job, thats stupid. Well hopefully I can talk my way out of it in the interview and tell them why....


----------



## hack1631

About the clothes worn for the test...i took the exam at Durfee HS, I wore a suit. This is my 2nd cs exam. Even though "they" tell you not to dress up, this isnt a college final or the SAT's. This IS for a police department. One should attempt to be sqaured away at least. I'm sure sweats and a tee is more comfortable, I just can't bring myself to do it for the exam. Thats just me though


----------



## tigerwoody

i wore sweatpants and a sweatshirt i guess i am a undiciplined loser


----------



## Guest

hack1631 said:


> About the clothes worn for the test...i took the exam at Durfee HS, I wore a suit. This is my 2nd cs exam. Even though "they" tell you not to dress up, this isnt a college final or the SAT's. This IS for a police department. One should attempt to be sqaured away at least. I'm sure sweats and a tee is more comfortable, I just can't bring myself to do it for the exam. Thats just me though


No one at the exam is going to sit on your oral boards, or even remember who you were. Well, they'll probably remember the snooty guy who wore a suit. :mrgreen:

Seriously....for a written exam only, comfort should take priority over anything.


----------



## MPDReserve

There was one state trooper where I took the test and the rest of the people looked like elementary school teachers that worked there. I didn't feel the need to impress any of them with my dress. I didn't even wear a suit to the MSP test in 02 because I know my face isn't lingering in any of their heads after I, along with a thousand other people leave the testing site.


----------



## redsox03

xdivineknightx said:


> Oh crap...they verify the answers from the third section??? I was honest about everything EXCEPT things dealing with high school. My mom had cancer and i worked full time during school so i skipped school a lot to work, and ended up dropping out of school and got my GED. I know for a fact that if i told them i got all F's and tons of absences then that would lower my score...shit. I don't think high school experience should affect your chances of a job, thats stupid. Well hopefully I can talk my way out of it in the interview and tell them why....


It's not good to lie on a police exam, the third part was alll about integrity IMO. If you get an interview dont lie to them. You didn't think that PDs wouldn't check your high school transcripts? If you didnt lie on the test and had gone to an interview and they had asked you why you didn't do so good and then you told them, that would be one thing. They might just think your BSin them and making excuses for not telling the truth in the first place. Good luck.


----------



## bgwin

hack1631 said:


> About the clothes worn for the test...i took the exam at Durfee HS, I wore a suit. This is my 2nd cs exam. Even though "they" tell you not to dress up, this isnt a college final or the SAT's. This IS for a police department. One should attempt to be sqaured away at least. I'm sure sweats and a tee is more comfortable, I just can't bring myself to do it for the exam. Thats just me though


I wore a pair of khakis and a polo, no suit for me but I was presentable and comfortable. I took my test at North Quincy High and MANY people just did not look presentable at all. The thing that ticked me off was the people wearing hats...if you can't follow simple directions that say no hats, or you think it isn't a big deal and make that decision for yourself to wear one...then what does that say about you?


----------



## Southside

I think they are only gradin us on the first 48 questions and the rest of it is information made available to hiring autorities who select us as candidates.


----------



## Section12

redsox03 said:


> It's not good to lie on a police exam, the third part was alll about integrity IMO. If you get an interview dont lie to them. quote]
> 
> I believe in that a little bit. Take the psychological testing for example... you can't tell me that if all the people on the job out here answered HONESTLY on that test that they would have passed. I know for a fact I wouldn't have passed if I didn't answer the questions in a manner that the administration would want to hear. I mean it's only normal to think of your sister in a sexual way right??
> 
> As far as dressing for the CS test, in all actuality who cares what you were? They aren't scoring you on your appearance so why dress to impress?? Wear a man thong if it's what you feel comfortable in sitting there for 3 hours taking a test. The trooper standing there isn't taking notes on who looks like crapbums and who doesn't.


----------



## shannon

Plymouth was packed with nowhere to park... I enjoyed listening to everyone talk about the jobs that they are going to get and about which towns they are getting hired for. I thought that there was an upper age limit for most towns... the guy behind me was definately close to 50 years old and 5th time taking the test.


----------



## Guest

Anyone know when we can expect to get the results from the exam back?


----------



## RCS

*Police Officer
Municipal Service & Mass. Transportation Authority (MBTA)
Open Competitive Entry Level Examination
Announcement Number: 8580*

Exam Date: May 19, 2007
Exam scores should be released in early September 2007.​Last update: 05/21/2007 12:30 p.m. eastern
​http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdterm...minalcontent&f=cs_standings_updates&csid=Ehrd​


----------



## Deputydog522

what they are doing is to see if you answer difrently on the same question over and over again. that is how they are grading it.


----------



## badogg88

I got to Plymouth at 9am and I didn't have a problem parking. It was funny to see the few people in their uniforms. I especially liked the person talking over the proctor, eating his snack, and then asking her to repeat what he missed. And the 20 people who didn't fill out the residency preference worksheets. And the people in line on their phones.


----------



## Foxy85

Just because a guy is 50 doesn't knock him out, he could already be a certified LEO, in a non-civil service town, or out of state......just looking to goto a CS town....


----------



## Macop

Who gives a shit if people wore a suit or not, big deal if someone was talking on thier cell phone in line, and the people in uniform may have not had time to change getting off of the night shift. The last test I took, a woman I worked with on mids in non-CS P.D had to stay over for an arrest and had to show up in uniform or miss the exam. She is now happily employed by a CS P.D that she would not have employed with if she missed the exam!!


----------



## HELPMe

benike84 said:


> I just don't understand how the last two sections are going to be graded. There are no right or wrong answers.


They probably have a profile of who they want (personality wise) also its meant to catch deception. For example if you kept answering the same type of question with a different response. Also they had a few control questions in there to just see how bad you are bullshitting like the how often are you late? how many times have you made a negative comment that kind of stuff. We all have and if you bs on it then they are going to think that you are just blowing smoke.

As far as my complaints didnt really have one except that there were 2 retards who forgot to bring a pencil. Quite a few that were in my classroom couldnt follow instruction or remember the DAMN ANNOUNCEMENT NUMBER! I was in and out in a little over a hr and a half. I just hope darwinism takes its course.


----------



## SinePari

For those of you wondering about the psych questions, check out this link related to the MMPI. Most of us have taken it or some derivative of it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minnesota_Multiphasic_Personality_Inventory


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> For those of you wondering about the psych questions, check out this link related to the MMPI. Most of us have taken it or some derivative of it.


That was one of the strangest experiences of my life.

I laughed out loud when I read the "Scale 2" of the test; "Poor morale, lack of hope in the future, and a general dissatisfaction with one's own life situation".

That comes after 10 or so years on the job.


----------



## SC1374

I don't know the exact scoring on the 2nd and 3rd part but the customs exam had the same thing and I tried to answer the same as that because I did well on that test. If you notice there are similar questions repeated to see if you answer the same. I answered honestly as well but it doesn't hurt to lean towards what they would like to hear.


----------



## shannon

I saw alot of girls with their purses waiting in line... What part of "no bags of any kind permitted" was unclear?? If you can't follow directions on the notice to appear, how well do you think you'll do on the exam?? LOL


----------



## KJack815

These are the people whose names are going to be on the lists with yours in the fall. If they can't follow direction now, it only works to your favor in the long run....as for the psych part, as long as you can stay consistent on the exam AND the interview...and they can't prove you're full of it, all the luck to you


----------



## shannon

You're right- I'm hoping that it does work in my favor when it comes down to hiring people. I'm not really concerned about the psych part of the test because I was truthful.


----------



## Vindicated

The psych portion of the exam has no "right or wrong" answers. It is based on "indicators" that are indexed on what a police officer is "supposed" to be like (personality wise).

First, you had to be consistent with your answers. An example is the questions regarding crowds, friends, etc. If you answered that you're feel comfortable in large gatherings, feel confident speaking to large groups, taking charge, and so on, you're going to be fine. On the other hand, if your answers were say, I don't feel comfortable in large crowds, I need direction, I'm a loner, etc...well, better luck next time. 

Any undergraduate psych student would recognize the patterns, as they are required basic foundations in the research area of studies. If you naturally answered correctly, then kudos to you, and rest easy...

FYI...this was almost exactly the same set up to the SP exam in 96', where only around 500 scored 90 or above(out of appx 26,000). If you did, you received one of those lame letters from your State Representatives from your District saying "Congratulations!"


----------



## ride1620

Exactly right. The way it usually works is each question has a specific amount of points, which differ on each question, depending on the type of question. For example if the question deals with being lonely and you strongly agree you might get negative points or 0 points. All the points are added up in the end and the score will be based on which range of numbers you fall into. The more points you get doesn't necessarily mean you did great. Ex. 300-250-good candidate..or 500-450-complete A-hole..150-100-not a good candidate personality wise. That is a general idea on how it works.


----------



## Nightstalker

Does anyone know when the test scores will be released... I would assume that a military make-up test will be have to be administered first..... I've heard some time in the fall.... I've also heard mid summer... What do you think?


----------



## redsox03

Nightstalker said:


> Does anyone know when the test scores will be released... I would assume that a military make-up test will be have to be administered first..... I've heard some time in the fall.... I've also heard mid summer... What do you think?


The list will be out in the Fall. I think you find out your score in the late summer. The military make up is every two weeks i believe. They have a make up for the new age requirment rule also.


----------



## Nightstalker

Thanks RedSox..... The sooner the better


----------



## redsox03

no problem


----------



## Danielle1014

I was at North Quincy and my proctor was horrible im 28 and this is my third time takeing the test i could have read the instructions better than her, then she decided to yell at me for talking before we even had received the test the way she was talking to me you would have thought that she magically turned me back into a 10 year old that she could yell at. Remind you she was about 25.


----------



## Copper82

I have to have the best story, or close to it about the test.  So I'm flying from Texas to Massachusetts, and I know I have to be in Worchester at 9am on Saturday. I find out my plane from here to Phili is delayed by about ten minutes. No big deal right? Well I land in Phili and my connecting flight has already taken off to Boston. Now I'm stuck in Phili and the next flight gets into Boston at 3pm on Saturday. Luckily I called my girlfriend in Boston and she does some quick research and finds that a train leaves Phili at midnight and arrives in Boston at 8. So now it's a mad dash to the train station. I get there just in time to catch the train and after waking up in NY, CT, and RI I arrived on time in Boston. I made it to the test and flew through the sucker. I won't say I did the best in the world, but I'll rack it up to sleep deprivation.


----------



## Danielle1014

Ok you win


----------



## KJack815

"I won't say I did the best in the world"

idk if you've taken the cs before, but you pretty much have to ace it....hope you have some preference points or something, seems like u need it after that trip


----------



## Sully

_"I won't say I did the best in the world"_

I bet you did not do well, considering the fact you can't spell Worcester correctly.


----------



## redsox03

He's not from Mass bro, give the guy a break.


----------



## Copper82

Hey I can pronounce it right at least. Woostah.  Oh well if I don't get a job out there I'm still working here.


----------



## 94c

Sully said:


> _"I won't say I did the best in the world"_
> 
> I bet you did not do well, considering the fact you can't spell Worcester correctly.


grate ferst poast.


----------



## NytroCop

two drums and a cymbal fall off a truck... bah-dum ching!


----------



## redsox03

94c said:


> grate ferst poast.


LOL


----------



## SargeLorenzo

Danielle1014 said:


> then she decided to yell at me for talking before we even had received the test the way she was talking to me you would have thought that she magically turned me back into a 10 year old that she could yell at. Remind you she was about 25.


Was she cute? During her yelling did she say anything like "get down and lick my boot, dog!"? Just wondering.


----------



## Danielle1014

No she wasn't cute but i like men so maybe she was to a guy


----------



## Sully

94c said:


> grate ferst poast.


Unlike you, not everyone else has time to post over 2,200 times....

When do you guys think the test scores will be announced? Sept? Oct? Later?


----------



## Foxy85

Great 2nd post too I might add, you're going to do well here, I can tell....


----------



## redsox03

Foxy85 said:


> Great 2nd post too I might add, you're going to do well here, I can tell....


lol, yeah.


----------



## 94c

Sully said:


> Unlike you, not everyone else has time to post over 2,200 times....
> 
> When do you guys think the test scores will be announced? Sept? Oct? Later?


you too could have 2,000 posts if you didn't keep having to take the same exam over and over and over again.


----------



## Foxy85

OOOO..... Burn.....


----------



## Nightstalker

Sully said:


> Unlike you, not everyone else has time to post over 2,200 times....
> 
> When do you guys think the test scores will be announced? Sept? Oct? Later?


_Objection your honor..... The question was asked and answered._

Too much time busting other peoples balls and not enough time obstracting the tiny bits of important information that is already posted in the thread.

redsox03Quote:
Originally Posted by *Nightstalker*
_Does anyone know when the test scores will be released... I would assume that a military make-up test will be have to be administered first..... I've heard some time in the fall.... I've also heard mid summer... What do you think?_

*The list will be out in the Fall. I think you find out your score in the late summer. The military make up is every two weeks i believe. They have a make up for the new age requirment rule also.*

I'm focused man!!!!!!


----------



## redsox03

It was asked and answered a bunch of time in this thread:

Like here:


uspresident1 said:


> Anyone know when the results come back???





MPDReserve said:


> The results usually come back the end of july or august. Then, the list is available and active the beginning of november.


And here:


thelethalblow said:


> Anyone know when we can expect to get the results from the exam back?





RCS said:


> http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdterminal&L=3&L0=Home&L1=Civil+Service&L2=Civil+Service+News+%26+Updates&sid=Ehrd&b=terminalcontent&f=cs_standings_updates&csid=Ehrd​


And here:


Nightstalker said:


> Does anyone know when the test scores will be released... I would assume that a military make-up test will be have to be administered first..... I've heard some time in the fall.... I've also heard mid summer... What do you think?





redsox03 said:


> The list will be out in the Fall. I think you find out your score in the late summer. The military make up is every two weeks i believe. They have a make up for the new age requirment rule also.


Nightstalker is right man. You bash a guy from Texas (who show some serious drive and determination to be a police officer) because he didnt spell Worcester the right way. Then you tell him "Im sure you did great on the test". Then your the 4th guy to ask the same question in the same thread. I'm sure you did great on the test, with your great attention to detail skills and all.


----------



## Sully

94c said:


> you too could have 2,000 posts if you didn't keep having to take the same exam over and over and over again.


This might be a surprise to you, but you're wrong again....First time pal....that's why I was wondering when did you guys anticipate seeing the scores? I've seen numerous different answers throughout this page and that's why I was asking whether there was a more definitive answer instead of 'end of summer', 'end of august', 'end of july'.

Finally, you guys are a bit too sensitive if you think I was bashing the guy from Texas. I don't think he'd even consider that bashing. I'd actually give him props for takinga flight up then finding a train in order to get to Worcester. But feel free to jump on the bandwagon, RedSox03. Seriously keep up the good work with the stellar contributions of ''lol, yeah.''.


----------



## redsox03

Sully said:


> This might be a surprise to you, but you're wrong again....First time pal....that's why I was wondering when did you guys anticipate seeing the scores? I've seen numerous different answers throughout this page and that's why I was asking whether there was a more definitive answer instead of 'end of summer', 'end of august', 'end of july'.
> 
> Finally, you guys are a bit too sensitive if you think I was bashing the guy from Texas. I don't think he'd even consider that bashing. I'd actually give him props for takinga flight up then finding a train in order to get to Worcester. But feel free to jump on the bandwagon, RedSox03. Seriously keep up the good work with the stellar contributions of ''lol, yeah.''.


Well I was the 1st one to say give him a break, no bandwagon here buddy. Good attention to detail, like I said Im sure you did great on the CS exam. It may be your first time taking it, but I bet it wont be your last. Feel free to jump on the "giving him props" bandwagon now. Unless this is giving him props "I bet you did not do well, considering the fact you can't spell Worcester correctly."
Keep up your ''stellar'' posts too, Try not to make yourself look like anymore of a jackass, if thats even possible.


----------



## RCS

*Police Officer
Municipal Service & Mass. Transportation Authority (MBTA)
Open Competitive Entry Level Examination
Announcement Number: 8580*

Exam Date: May 19, 2007
Exam scores should be released in early September 2007.​Last update: 05/21/2007 12:30 p.m. eastern
​This is right from HRD's website..... www.mass.gov/hrd then look for civil service news.

Sully, why don't you chill out. I have been a member for may be 2 + years, I don't post too, too much, may be you shouldn't either......this is a great place to learn. Post when you need to ask a question, or if you have something worth contributing.....​


----------



## Sully

redsox03 said:


> Well I was the 1st one to say give him a break, no bandwagon here buddy. Good attention to detail, like I said Im sure you did great on the CS exam. It may be your first time taking it, but I bet it wont be your last. Feel free to jump on the "giving him props" bandwagon now. Unless this is giving him props "I bet you did not do well, considering the fact you can't spell Worcester correctly."
> Keep up your ''stellar'' posts too, Try not to make yourself look like anymore of a jackass, if thats even possible.


You were the first one here to say give him a break? Do you want a cookie or a medal for your valiant effort? You need to lighten up because the everyone knows that pronouncing or spelling Worcester is one of those New England things. I'll make this easy for you, it was a joke, I was busting his balls. It was nothing serious nor malicious. I'm sure if the majority from outside NE hear someone say 'woostah', I doubt they'll spell it correctly and vice versa. You need to lighten up and quit the back and forth bickering. As for the test results, I'm really not that worried considering I'm an 8 year veteran of the MD State Police. Thank you for the heads up though.....now lets drop it and move onto a different subject because I highly doubt this site was developed for this bullsh!t.


----------



## redsox03

RCS said:


> Sully, why don't you chill out. I have been a member for may be 2 + years, I don't post too, too much, may be you shouldn't either......this is a great place to learn. Post when you need to ask a question, or if you have something worth contributing.....​


+1, post your crap on MDcops. I said I was the first one because you said I was on the bandwagon. Your an 8 year MD police officer, do you want a cookie?


----------



## Sully

> Originally Posted by *redsox03*
> _Does I take the Civil service test before I apply to PDs? I just got out the Army so Im not sure how to start applying. Could someone list the step to take in geting hired. _


Quit acting like a tough guy online because I've accomplished something that you're so desperately trying to obtain. Seems like you have a bunch of frustration because everything that you lack in life? Go back to arguing and trashing everyone online because that's all you've done in all of your 50+ posts "waa I'm entitled to a higher score because I'm an Army vet".

I asked for us to move onto the appropriate subject but it's obvious you're not educated enough to comprehend that request. I'd even bet you never went to college. Now quit the sh!t, I doubt Gil set this up so people can listen to you disrespect everyone that posts comments or questions.

Also RCS, thanks for the info that


> Exam scores should be released in early September 2007.


 That was what I was requesting....Thanks.


----------



## 94c

Sully said:


> This might be a surprise to you, but you're wrong again....First time pal....that's why I was wondering when did you guys anticipate seeing the scores? I've seen numerous different answers throughout this page and that's why I was asking whether there was a more definitive answer instead of 'end of summer', 'end of august', 'end of july'.


My deepest apology for your first exam. By the way, when will the scores be out?

It's not every day you see a trooper giving up his job to be a local. Maybe you're homesick or maybe you're full of shit. Without residency in Mass. how do you expect to be hired off a civil service list?


----------



## Foxy85

Golleee', Is anyone else getting that warm fuzzy feeling about our new friend "Sully"? I sure can't wait to see what else she/he posts....

As far as the MD State Trooper, I think shes full of it...but thats just my 2 cents...

Sacrificing 8 years towards retirement to come up to Mass. and start all over as a local officer....Pretty odd...especially with MD state retirment system....

I'd stay just for those funky cruisers they drive....

I'm the first one to officially claim BS.....Can I have a cookie?


----------



## redsox03

Sully said:


> Quit acting like a tough guy online because I've accomplished something that you're so desperately trying to obtain. Seems like you have a bunch of frustration because everything that you lack in life? Go back to arguing and trashing everyone online because that's all you've done in all of your 50+ posts "waa I'm entitled to a higher score because I'm an Army vet".
> 
> I asked for us to move onto the appropriate subject but it's obvious you're not educated enough to comprehend that request. I'd even bet you never went to college. Now quit the sh!t, I doubt Gil set this up so people can listen to you disrespect everyone that posts comments or questions.
> 
> Also RCS, thanks for the info that That was what I was requesting....Thanks.


LOL, your such a tool. I want to be a cop in Mass and you want to be a cop in Mass, so what have you accomplished that I havent? Ive done more in 5 years in the Army than you will do in your entire life buddy. I do have some college, sorry. I have residency and Vet preference. To bad you wont get any preference for being a "MD cop"(BS) or for spelling Worcester the right way. Good luck at the next CS exam and the one after that. What have you contributed to this forum in your 5 posts of BS? Nothing. When you busted his balls about spelling was that on the "appropriate subject"? I dont think Gil set this up for you to bust someones balls for spelling, so stop trying to make everyone else look like the badguy. I just said give him a break. You talk about me disrespecting people.......I bet you did not do well, considering the fact you can't spell Worcester correctly. 



94c said:


> My deepest apology for your first exam. By the way, when will the scores be out?
> 
> It's not every day you see a trooper giving up his job to be a local. Maybe you're homesick or maybe you're full of shit. Without residency in Mass. how do you expect to be hired off a civil service list?


Are you kidding? What PD wouldnt want this guy?


----------



## misconceived




----------



## Foxy85

LoL....


----------

